# File Number Index



## P Kaye (7 Feb 2005)

Does anybody have a soft-copy of a comprehensive file-number index (for assigning file-numbers to memos) for the army / army reserve?  A file-number index specific to the CIC has been linked here before, but the selection of file numbers does not include all those that may be relevant to the Army.


----------



## DAA (8 Feb 2005)

P Kaye said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a soft-copy of a comprehensive file-number index (for assigning file-numbers to memos) for the army / army reserve? A file-number index specific to the CIC has been linked here before, but the selection of file numbers does not include all those that may be relevant to the Army.



I sure do!  About 450 + pages worth of them.  More commonly referred to as the "File Classification Manual Volume 1".


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2005)

Is there an online copy of this?


----------



## DAA (8 Feb 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Is there an online copy of this?



I tried to track one down on the internet but without any luck.  They have pretty well removed most of the admin pubs from the net, but if you have DIN access then you might be able to find a copy.  Try searching through the CFPD (Pubs Depot).  I recall a few years back, that some of the admin related pubs could be found online.  I don't have the book handing at the moment but I think the catalogue number started with A-AD-D10-001, but don't quote me on that.  I can provide the full number but not until tomorrow.

The one provided for the Cadet organization is derived from the same pub.  All you need to do is select the appropriate "primary" number and then add "-1" to it.


----------



## P Kaye (9 Feb 2005)

I got my hands on a pretty good list.  I'm trimming it down to a more manageable list of just those that I am most likley to have to use at some point.  I want to create a small reference card of them that I can put in my FMP (so I never have to run around looking for the big file index).
I'll try to see if I can find some way to post this so anybody else who wants it could grab it and download it.


----------



## McInnes (16 Feb 2005)

That would be awesome.


----------

